# Fisher procaster adjustments



## leigh (Jan 2, 2009)

I've adjusted the hopper chain as far as it will go. Can i remove a section of chain or is it time to replace?Sander is 4yrs old but the chain looks good other than the stretch. How long are they supposed to last? I've either sold or had stolen my previous sanders so need some advice 1st time i've been through this 
Thanks


----------



## Snow Miser (Aug 26, 2009)

you can just remove a section of chain. I have 4 procasters in my fleet right now that i have used for the past 6 years. I removed a link about 2 years ago on three of them and then removed a link on the other one last year and have had no problems.


----------



## leigh (Jan 2, 2009)

Thanks
Leigh


----------



## farmboy52787 (Mar 22, 2007)

Snow Miser;969203 said:


> you can just remove a section of chain. I have 4 procasters in my fleet right now that i have used for the past 6 years. I removed a link about 2 years ago on three of them and then removed a link on the other one last year and have had no problems.


How easy is it to remove a link? Do you remove a link without the paddle? How do you reassemble the chain? Thank you


----------



## Snow Miser (Aug 26, 2009)

it's not too hard. you have to remove the link while the spreader is off the truck. First thing to do is to rotate the poly spinner disc until the chain link with the standard pin and cotter pin is accessible from the front of the spreader. Remove that pin and then cut or grind the other pin on that same link off. then using the pin and cotter reattach the chain to itself. make sure you slide back the front roller bearings before reattachment. then add the necessary amount of tension and your done. It doesn't really matter if you remove just a standard link, or a link with a paddle.


----------

